# Specific 3D Printing Applications / Fields / Conferences > 3D Printing Prostheses & Robotic Limbs >  e-NABLE Introduces New Designs, Looks Back on 2015

## Brian_Krassenstein

Since its beginnings in 2013, e-NABLE has grown from a small  community of about 100 makers to a global organization with thousands of  volunteers working together to create innovative 3D printed prosthetic  devices. At the end of 2015, e-NABLE looks back on some of the best  designs from the last two years and introduces several new ones to start  off 2016. Check out more details about e-NABLE's newest offerings over  at 3DPrint.com: http://3dprint.com/112214/e-nable-ne...hetic-designs/

----------

